# Needing help



## goldendiamondeyes (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a ssbbw, and would like to know if anyone knows of any ssbbw friendly automobiles... I am a big bellied gal, I am looking for a car and need something with tilt steering and leg room... and good space for driver. Im not rich so I'm looking for a used auto...I was thinking of the VW Beetle, but I have looked inside them and they dont look like they have enough wide leg room.. was also thinking of a PT Cruiser... HELP!!


----------



## firefly (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64101

There are lots of cars that are very roomy...


----------



## Jes (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you tried the restricted-from-view SSBBW board here at Dims? You have to petition for entry, but I'm sure it'd be a good resource for you. Best of luck.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Jan 5, 2010)

Jes How do I request entry to the restricted-from-view SSBBW Board? I did not know there was such a place on here...


----------



## Jes (Jan 8, 2010)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> Jes How do I request entry to the restricted-from-view SSBBW Board? I did not know there was such a place on here...



You know, I can't say that I know...

hmmn... Oh! One of the mods is BigBeautifulMe. Perhaps you can PM her directly, as I don't know who reads which posts at Dims. They can read this, but I can't read that, so beyond what I've suggested, I haven't a clue. Luck.


----------



## bigbri (Jan 8, 2010)

Try Main Dimensions Board-thread"Cars-What are you driving?" All kinda info!


----------

